# Medicines when ill



## Gemma444 (Dec 11, 2009)

J has been ill with a cold for the last few days so my mum went into boots for me and asked them for some sugar free calpol etc. The lady informed her that it still had some form of sugar in and told her to check with our GP. i asked the pharmacist at work and he said it was ok for J to have the sugar free version but it did have some sort of sweetner in. Just wanted to ask you guys whats the best medicine to give him? I have got sugar free nurofen.

Thanks Gemma


----------



## bev (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Gem,

Sorry to hear J is ill. I always give A the sugar free calpol - and never noticed a problem with it. It might have sweeteners in but there is no alternative is there? I havent heard that there is a particular problem with it. I hope he feels better soon.Bev


----------



## Gemma444 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hya Bev

How are you and Alex?

thanks bev, I dont think there is a problem, I just think boots were being over the top really. Ive given him some anyway. Can't have him not feeling well and not give any painkiller poor thing.


----------



## bev (Dec 11, 2009)

We're ok thanks Gem,

Dont forget to check him for ketones - do you have a proper meter as opposed to the wee sticks?Bev


----------



## Kei (Dec 11, 2009)

I've used the sugar-free Calpol and the sugar-free Nurofen for F, with no problems.  It didn't make her sugars rise as far as I could tell.

I hope J feels better soon.


----------



## Gemma444 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks bev and Kei I just think boots were a bit over the top.

Gem x


----------

